# Need sewing machine advice



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

The Elna machine that I've had for 25 yrs. needs to be replaced. I've had it worked on 3 times in the last few yrs. and it's getting to the point where it just can't be repaired much longer. I am looking at a Janome. Could someone advise me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What model Janome and are you getting it from a dealer.


I've had/have several of the Janome's and swear by them. The ones I don't have I've either traded for a different model or given to a few friends that needed a machine that was not cheap junk.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What do you want to do with the machine? How much is your budget?Janomes are great, I have a couple, Angie knows lots about the different machines, I'm sure she'll have good advice.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been looking at a Janome 8050. It's on sale this month at Hancock's. I use a machine to make clothing, crafts and piece quilts. I mostly quilt now, but still make dresses for grandaughters, dolls, doll clothes, etc. now and then.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That looks like a good machine and good price for it.
Nice amount of stitches, start/stop button, variable speed.
Many of the features my large 6500P has.
I'd pay that much for it and expect to use it for years if properly taken care of.
double checked, and it does have the drop feed for the free motion quilting.

(and I have found my Janomes,do not like Coats and Clark dual purpose thread - it fusses and breaks, and no other thread of any quality does that. This is after 20+ years of using Janome's and deciding not to use C & C dual duty thread or any other cheap thread. The thread does make a difference).

Angie


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, Angie. You've been a lot of help and I really appreciate it. I think you've helped me make up my mind.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I had Janome's predecessor, New Home Memory 7 for 30 years and loved it. I think it was their first computerized machine and it would sew anything. When it began giving me problems I purchased a Janome HT 2008, which looks like it has the same features as the one you are looking at. It sews well but I get aggravated at the thread breaking so often. Other than that problem and the fact the thread spools are horizontal and the pressure foot lever is on the inside of the machine (which I think all makes are now, so not a Janome problem), I like the machine. 

And I paid more in 2008 for this one than the one you are looking at.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat - what thread are you using? it makes ALL the difference.

One thread that I've used on machines from the MemoryCraft 6000 (my first Janome) thru all the others - get a thread stand, but a cone of Maxilock serger thread, and use it. About $3 or $6 and last for years. Or get the Sulky, metroscene, or anything but cheap thread or Coats and Clark dual duty. 
I do not use that C&C in any of my machines, ever. it fuzzes them up, and breaks easily, especially on anything that goes back and forth in a design, even if you've just changed to a new needle.
Also, keep the bobbin casing area cleaned out often, makes a heck of a difference in the sewing. I've used those little brushes, and have graduated to the canned air for computers, to lightly blow the fuzzies away.

But, watch the thread, it makes a heck of a big difference. I can sew on a cheap machine with good thread, and get a better result than using a good quality machine with cheap thread.

Try it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

One thing I learned with my embroidery machine is to cut the thread near the spool of thread. That way you pull it down through the needle and tension discs, cleaning all every time you cut a thread. It does make a difference and I do this with all my machines now. When I'm using a machine with a thread cutter I will pull the thread down through the machine fairly often instead of using the cutter.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love my old Elna's, but I have a similar problem. I took my 7000 to a Elna repair shop, and it still isn't working right. My 6000 got serviced too, and it is working fine. They are great machines. Have you considered buying a newer model Elna?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

in the last year or two, Janome is manufacturing Elna's from what I've learned. At least the higher models. 

Also, Kenmore machines with a part number starting with 385 are made by Janome.

Molly neat tip on that thread.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Belfrybat - what thread are you using? it makes ALL the difference.
> 
> One thread that I've used on machines from the MemoryCraft 6000 (my first Janome) thru all the others - get a thread stand, but a cone of Maxilock serger thread, and use it. About $3 or $6 and last for years. Or get the Sulky, metroscene, or anything but cheap thread or Coats and Clark dual duty.
> I do not use that C&C in any of my machines, ever. it fuzzes them up, and breaks easily, especially on anything that goes back and forth in a design, even if you've just changed to a new needle.
> ...


I'm using a variety of threads including serger cones, and the latter I don't remember what brand they are. I've copied out your suggestions above and as I replace thread will look for those brands. And thanks for the tip about canned air -- I use it for the computer but hadn't thought of it for the sewing machine. 

Question -- what brand of thread do you use for your quilts? Since I thought it needed to be all cotton, I purchased CC quilting Egyptian cotton thread, and it also breaks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

since I've only done a little bit, like for purses, and putting together the swaps - I use a cone of 100% cotton from

Essential Cone Cotton Quilting Thread from ConnectingThreads.com

I've ordered some of this and am being happy with it, but I don't do the big frame quilting.


----------

